# Mouthing my arm/hand



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

Oliver is my very first dog, ever. When I got him as a puppy and I used to play with him, he would mouth my arms and hands when we were playing. I didn't mind it because I didn't think of what that could look like to other people. He is now 2 years old and when we're playing, he'll roll around on the ground and still do that. He doesn't bite or mouth excessively hard, he just puts his mouth on my arms and hands.

Any way to correct this and stop him from doing it?


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

I should clarify that quite honestly, I still don't mind it. However, if he does it with me, he'd do it with other people and I don't want that.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Be consistent on telling him No when he gets the twinkle in his eye that shows he is about to take someone's hand. At home, redirect him to "go get a toy". 

Disclaimer: we are still working on this ourselves.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

You'd be surprised at how smart these dogs are. Mine view me as a large, noisy chew toy and I love it. Other people never get the mauling treatment. My dogs know they have extreme latitude with me but are subdued and polite with others.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Has anyone tried bitter apple? I heard the taste is really bad and it can help with teething and chewing on stuff not met to be chewed on.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

My sister's shepherd does this when people enter the house or she gets really excited. Usually we try to walk in with a toy in hand and give it to her, then she runs around with it in her mouth. Sometimes she picks up shoes and walks around with them too.


p.s. my dog's name is Oliver too


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When I come home for lunch Apollo is so excited to see me that he walks me outside. He grabs me by my jacket and walks me to the door and into the yard.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Give him a toy, tug with him!! He's asking for engagement, and an arm is all you give him?


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

Of course that's not all I give him! He's got several big ropes we play tug with quite often. That's what I'll usually try and grab if it's around when he does this. If he starts reaching for my arm or something, I'll grab the nearest toy/rope and put that in his mouth instead.

To the member who said their dog's name is oliver too, it's a good name!


----------

